# Mounted Chuck on Rotary Table



## papermaker (Mar 30, 2013)

I Tha a little extra time today so i decided to make a way to mount an old  lathe chuck to my rotary table . It's not the prettiest piece but it works!


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 30, 2013)

It don't need to look Purdy, but if it works for you, and does the job its all good. Either your chuck is very small, or that rotary table is a very big boy.

Nice job


----------



## papermaker (Mar 31, 2013)

12" Bidgeport rotary table and a 4" chuck.  The table does seem to dwarf the chuck!


----------



## elia0224 (Mar 31, 2013)

Good idea to mount a chuck onto a table.  I haven't seen one manufactured like this.  Are they made?  I want to do it too.


----------



## papermaker (Mar 31, 2013)

The chuck? It's off from a Craftsman lathe. 4" OD. It mounted to the backing plate with 4- 1/4"-20TPI screws. The plate I mounted it to is 1/4" HR steel. I milled a recess in the steel plate and use the existing screws in tapped holes. I milled 4 slots that line up with the "T" slots in the rotary table. I want to finish it by attaching tabs on the bottom that will fit into the "T" slots. If my thinking and measurements are correct it should center itself. If not I drilled a small hole in the center of the steel plate to get it centered.


----------

